# Drivers for a IBM Thinkpad T42



## Leal06 (Oct 20, 2008)

I have a laptop that I need to install the drivers to it such as audio/video/network/etc. Well I'm having trouble on it, downloaded the system update but doesn't do nothing


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Hi, if you need thedrivers you can go to http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/s.../downloadsDriversLandingPage.vm&validate=true 

If that doesn't work,just lenovo.com and under support, downlaods and drivers.


----------

